# Pepper Spray



## rainbowgardens

I have decided I need to buy some pepper spray for myself and my daughters. I keep meaning to check at Wal-mart to see if they sell it. Anyone know if they carry it? If not, where would I look? Gander Mountain or other sporting store?
I know nothing about pepper spray, so I would love advice on how to safely keep and use it. I have no small children to be worried about getting hold of it.
Thanks.


----------



## ke4sky

*Chemical Defensive Sprays - OC Class Orientation Handout*

*The purpose of chemical defensive spray is to create an opportunity to get away from an attack and flee to safety. *

OC (oleoresin capsicum) is an oily extract of pepper plants of the genus Capsicum and is an organic inflammatory agent.[/B] Contact with mucous membranes (eyes, nose, throat, and lungs) causes immediate temporary blindness and instant inflammation of the breathing tissues causing severe restriction of breathing. OC effects last from 45 minutes to over an hour. It dissipates from an enclosed area after about 25 minutes of airing out.

*OC is the best deterrent available for attacking dogs and wild animal control. * Response to OC is involuntary and not dependent on a pain response. OC is not volatile and does not give off fumes; it only affects areas that it touches. This means OC must be dispensed as an aerosol, which allows it to be properly inhaled into the lungs. Persons exposed to OC spray should decontaminate as soon as possible using fresh running water and seek medical assessment and treatment as soon as possible.

*Pepper spray is legal in most states. * Although some states limit its use to law enforcement only, most states place little or no restriction on its purchase.

*Where Can I Carry Pepper Spray?* If it is otherwise legal in your state, it may be carried everywhere, except airports. It is prohibited at all airports so do not carry it there or pack it in checked or carry-on baggage.

*What is my Legal Liability with Pepper Spray?* Using any personal defense weapon in an offensive (rather than defensive) manner constitutes a criminal act and may (and probably will) be prosecuted under the law. However, if you perceive a threat and use the spray in a strictly defensive manner, you should have no legal liability if your state had no restrictions on the sale and use of pepper sprays.

Pepper sprays have been proven more effective than firearms against aggressive animals. Most animal confrontations occur either in suburban areas or within the boundaries of state or national parks where firearms are forbidden. * Pepper spray is NOT a substitute for a firearm. If you are attacked with deadly force, you should respond with deadly force. *

*Many defensive sprays sold for civilian use contain food grade capsaicin, which is less expensive.* Food grade OC is lower in capsaicin content and "heat," and is heavy and oily, making it more difficult to dissolve and aerosolize. In poorly formulated food grade capsaicin spray, the capsaicin may separate from the propellant. Being lighter than the propellant, the capsaicin floats to the top. Because spray cans are designed with dip tubes, the contents in the bottom of the can are expelled first. Unless shaken, this means you first discharge mostly propellant and when you finally do get to the pepper, rather than spraying as a fine aerosol, you get "beads" of pepper which are less effective. Military and law enforcement specifications require pharmaceutical grade pure capsaicin, which is more expensive but makes a cleaner, more effective product.

*Effects of Pepper Spray *- The capsaicinoid content of extracts used in pepper sprays varies widely among manufacturers, from 1.2% for common animal repellants to a maximum of 12.6% for law enforcement use. Because the concentration of extract used varies, the effects associated with exposurevary by as much as 30-fold among different brands of OC sprays. Exposure to OC spray may occur through skin or eye contact, or inhalation. Once inhaled, it can be expectorated or ingested. With acute exposure, there is rapid onset of symptoms including burning, nausea, fear and disorientation.

*Skin Exposure *- Exposure of skin to OC spray causes tingling, intense burning pain, swelling, redness, and rarely, blistering. Multiple exposures of skin or mucous membranes over a period of seconds or minutes exaggerate the response. Capsaicin augments allergic sensitization and worsens allergic dermatitis. Exposure may diminish sensitivity to heat or chemical-induced pain, thus increasing the risk and severity of skin burns.

*Respiratory Exposure *- Respiratory responses to OC spray include burning of the throat, wheezing, dry cough, shortness of breath, gagging, gasping, inability to breathe or speak, and, rarely, cyanosis, apnea, and respiratory arrest. Nasal application of capsaicin causes sneezing, irritation, and reflex mucus secretion. Inhalation may cause acute hypertension (similar to ammonia inhalation), which may increase risk of stroke or heart attack.

*Eye Exposure *- Common ocular symptoms associated with OC spray exposure include redness, swelling, severe burning pain, stinging, inflammation, an involuntary or reflex closing of the eyelids. Ocular exposure to OC should be treated by flushing for at least 15 minutes with fresh water.

*Problems with Pepper Spray*- Serious adverse health effects, even death, have followed the use of OC sprays. These sprays should be regarded as poisons or weapons and kept away from children and teenagers. The risks of OC spray use by adults for self-defense has not been clinically studied, and its effectiveness as a crime deterrent is unknown.

*Types of OC Spray Nozzles* - OC that is discharged in a stream (like a squirt gun) is the least effective because the defender must be able to aim the stream exactly into the assailant's eyes, nose, or mouth. While under an attack and under the effect of an adrenalin rush, most people's aim is not sufficient to properly deploy the stream of OC at an attacker. Assailants may more easily protect themselves by turning their heads or covering their faces with their arms.

*A more effective form of OC dispersal is a 4 oz. canister using a fogger type nozzle*. Fogger canisters are the most common type carried by law enforcement. This fog will discharge to about 15 ft., enveloping an attacker's face and head, which almost ensures that the atomized droplets of OC will get into the attacker's eyes, on the skin of the face, and be inhaled into the nose and lungs where it will be most effective. Even if the assailant is covering his or her face or trying to hold his or her breath, the defender, by using short bursts, will still get the desired repellant effect.

*For civilian use, the conical mist nozzle may be the best to use.* Conical mist nozzle canisters come in smaller sizes from 1/2 oz. up to 4 oz. and are a good compromise between the fogger and the stream. The conical mist emits its fog in a much smaller diameter than the fogger, but with the same pressure. Good out to 12 ft., it uses less OC per spray so you get a more sprays per canister making it more economical for the ordinary person.

*How Often Should I Replace My Canister of Pepper Spray?* - There is no "expiration" date on pepper spray itself since capsaicin is does not deteriorate but the propellant may deteriorate. Since effectiveness is of utmost importance, it is recommended that canisters be replaced every three years.

*Are the Pocket Size or Key Ring Sprays Effective?* - Given the size of the container and the size and type of nozzle, it is almost impossible to have effective distance, pattern, or aerosolization. These types of sprays may also give the holder a false sense of security since the holder is relying on an ineffective means of defense.

*What about an Ultraviolet (UV) dye in pepper spray?* UV dyes are marketing hype. Most products claiming to have a UV dye have no UV dye at all. Pepper sprays contain caretinoids, the red pigment in red pepper extract. This is what certain companies are referring to as their "dye". The presence of UV dye may render a pepper spray less stable, shortening its shelf life.

*References*
Gregory Smith, MD, MPH, and Woodhall Stopford, MD, MSPH (North Carolina Medical Journal) http://www.ncmedicaljournal.com/Smith-OK.htm. 
http://www.nlectc.org/pdffiles/pepper.pdf 
OC Spray Evaluation 
Health Hazards of Pepper Spray


----------



## JeepHammer

I have taught womens (and battered womens) self defense classes for several years, and we try to teach people not to rely on a 'Crutch' like pepper spray...

The reasoning is, you will usually miss several opportunities to strike and escape while you are digging around for the pepper spray.

It's much better to teach them how to properly use natural instinctive actions to their advantage.
(not a bunch of 'martial arts' dance moves, but actual strikes to soft tissue in the natural reflex reaction)

Things like, if someone grabs you by the throat, jab him in the throat or eyes, instead of try to grab at his hands or arms.
Your hands are coming up anyway, it's natural self preservation instinct in action...

Trigger his natural 'Flee' or 'Self Preservation' instinct and he WILL let go so you can run!
Besides, no one chases you after he's taken a gouge to the eyes! Too much tearing and instant pain!
------------------------

If I were you, I'd check gun shops or places like pawn shops or military surplus stores, they usually have it.

I think it's a REALLY GOOD IDEA to have something like that since you haven't taken any of the self defense classes.

Remember, 'BEAR SPRAY' is MUCH harder on the assailant than regular old OC sold for human purposes!
-------------------------

Something I gave my niece when she was going to school in Illinois where they simply REFUSE to allow people to carry handguns and all criminals expect unarmed citizens...

A 12 Gauge Flair Pistol, the bright orange kind they sell for boaters.
You hear the 'BANG!', and see something about an inch in diameter, FLAMING!, coming at you, you don't hang around to find out what it was!
(an Illinois state trooper told be it's perfectly legal to carry 'Signaling Devices' and he recommends it to his own daughter that went to the same school!)
------------------------

As for 'Pepper Spray', this is the one I recommend,
Fox Labs Pepper Spray, Hottest & Best

Just about a 1/4 second burst of this stuff cleared out an entire seminar room for over two hours!
This stuff is POTENT!

Here is a link where you can study up on pepper spray,
Pepper spray - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## gysgtdchsr7292

I've used it against Aligators, skunks and dogs, works pretty well, makes them leave the area. I've also used it against large groups fighting, sprayed above their heads and they left the area. I even used it on a fellow trying to grab a .44 mag. He lost. Hard to find your gun when your hands are clutched to your eyes. I've been sprayed with it to be able to carry it (Law Enforcement) I prefer the mist type over the foam or stream. Only thing I can say about that is you better be up wind when you spray or you will reap what you sow! I carry it when I can't carry a hand gun. Doesn't even cause a stir. I used "CapStun" brand by ZARC Ind. but don't know if they are still in business.

I like the flare gun idea, may try giving one to my wife. The flare gun pen style so that she wouldn't be as intimidated by it.


----------



## ke4sky

*Bear Spray Not more Potent than LE, but more of it*



JeepHammer said:


> ... 'BEAR SPRAY' is MUCH harder on the assailant than regular old OC sold for human purposes...
> 
> Actually pepper sprays sold for animal control are only 2% OC, vs. about 10% for those commonly used in law enforcement. However, "bear sprays" eject a much larger volume of material over a greater distance. See:
> Brown Bear Projects at the Alaska Science Center
> http://www.fs.fed.us/r1/wildlife/igbc/Spray.htm


----------



## JeepHammer

ke4sky said:


> JeepHammer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... 'BEAR SPRAY' is MUCH harder on the assailant than regular old OC sold for human purposes...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually pepper sprays sold for animal control are only 2% OC, vs. about 10% for those commonly used in law enforcement. However, "bear sprays" eject a much larger volume of material over a greater distance. See:
> Brown Bear Projects at the Alaska Science Center
> http://www.fs.fed.us/r1/wildlife/igbc/Spray.htm
Click to expand...

Actually, if you take a look at what I actually wrote, you will find that I'm correct...

Bear spray is harder on an assailant for a number of reasons,
1. The amount of 'OC' isn't an issue, it's what kind of OC is used and what is it's 'Scoville Heat Unit' Rating?
Bear Spray uses a MUCH more potent type of OC that isn't really used against humans since it has a tendency to etch eye lenses and blister skin.
With bears we don't have such considerations since blistering skin isn't going to happen with thick fur.

2. The added oils often will blister skin, and bear spray often marks the aggressor with florescent dye for later identification.

3. Propellants in bear spray will often adversely effect the skin/eyes/respiratory of a human assailant where the sprays made for use against other humans doesn't.

This should explain the Scoville Heat Unit Scale.
Scoville scale - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
What Is Capsaicin? What Are Scoville Heat Units? -

So, percentage of OC means nothing compared to the TYPE of OC and where it ranks on the Scoville scale.

Bear spray uses some of the most concentrated heat index OC they can find, and it WILL make a 900 lb. grizzly turn and run away, I've seen it first hand,
While I've seen a drunk/drugged/deranged moron get OC spray right in the face and still keep coming.

*10% OC* can easily be used as food garnishment at SHU of 150, it's about as warm as 'Hot Paprica',
That's about the same 'Heat' on your tongue as the spicy breath mints...

But if you get blasted with just *2% OC* with a SHU of 1.5 Million to 2.5 Million, you are just going to lay down and want to die!

Like I said, Police and Military use 'Fox' brand a lot, and that is what I recommend for first time users.
The civilian versions start out at around 1.5 million SHU and it's plenty potent!


----------



## bankruptONselling

They do carry it at Wal-Mart is keychain cans. My mom got me a cute pink one when I moved away from home. I keep it on my keys and my keys are almost always in my hand instead of my purse when I am walking alone outside. I always make sure to carry when I'm taking the trash out to my dumpster, when in a parking garage/lot...anything like that. Also, I used to close up a store at 9 P.M. when I worked there and I would keep it handy at night when closing up and leaving for the night. I keep the can visible to others as I am walking ANYWHERE!


----------



## adurbin

bankruptONselling said:


> They do carry it at Wal-Mart is keychain cans. My mom got me a cute pink one when I moved away from home. I keep it on my keys and my keys are almost always in my hand instead of my purse when I am walking alone outside. I always make sure to carry when I'm taking the trash out to my dumpster, when in a parking garage/lot...anything like that. Also, I used to close up a store at 9 P.M. when I worked there and I would keep it handy at night when closing up and leaving for the night. I keep the can visible to others as I am walking ANYWHERE!


While keeping it visible can have some positive effects as well, it also makes it more easily used against you. Its alot harder for a perp to take from you what they cant see and use it against you. Same rule of thumb goes for a concealed carry firearm. You never want an asailant to see your only means of defense, as it may be taken from you, used against you, and then you are dead. Also, in a civil suit (criminal sueing you for penative damages after being sprayed and blistered and having to go to the hospital), the perps attorney may actually use the fact that you had the pepper spray out in the open for use as an offensive weapon, and may actually help them win there case. Sick world we live in, but why rob you in the street if they can do it legally in court and make you have to pay.


----------



## Fn/Form

Pepper spray really sucks when it takes effect. But it takes a few moments to work. Some people it enrages, others it incapacitates, and still others (about 5% of our academy graduates) it doesn't much affect. I don't carry it on my belt right now. The first thing to go when I didn't have enough room for everything.

Law enforcement supply houses (Gall's, LA Police Gear, etc.) should carry the real stuff. 

NOTE: Many US States prohibit non-LE citizens from carrying more than a small size of chemical/mace spray. Check your local laws.

DO buy TWO spray bottles. One to practice with, the other to test and carry. Check it ever so often. We had an officer once deploy his, only to find the propellant had leaked out and all that was left was OC liquid sloshing around inside... useless.


----------



## backlash

Check this link.
I bought several key chain sprays from them.
It is suppose to be one of the best..
Fox Labs International
AC


----------



## TaylorLohng

I never understood really why law enforement had to be sprayed with pepper spray before they could use it, and have to be tazered before they can carry a tazer. I didn't have to be sprayed by a Wal-Mart employee when I bought it. You don't have to be shot with the gun before you can carry it, right? Don't they also do this is the armed forces when they are given pepper spray?


----------



## TechAdmin

I think I heard from one of my friends in the Army the answer is yes.


----------



## cpu

Is it legal to spray someone attacking you with any old chemical or do you have to choose from mace/pepper spray/oc?


----------



## twilightbluff

I'm not sure, that is a good question, but to me self defense is self defense!


----------



## beethoven

What about a horrible burning stink odor instead LOL!


----------



## Fn/Form

cpu said:


> Is it legal to spray someone attacking you with any old chemical or do you have to choose from mace/pepper spray/oc?


If lethal force is justified in a criminal case, then it would follow the chemical of choice should not matter.

What chemical you choose (other than OC, for instance) will almost definitely be an issue in the ensuing civil case. Having battery acid on the back porch, or a statement such as "I always keep my sprayer filled with battery acid in case I am attacked!" will probably fare worse than saying you simply used the most powerful OC spray. If battery acid was all you had handy at that place and time... then people will probably understand. There is a big difference in perception. Perception is a real bugger in civil cases.


----------



## Fn/Form

TaylorLohng said:


> I never understood really why law enforement had to be sprayed with pepper spray before they could use it, and have to be tazered before they can carry a tazer...


I don't think OC spray is optional in an Academy, and neither are the pressure point/nerve strikes. I know being Tasered is ultimately optional (tho highly recommended). No one I know has refused even a short Taser burst before they completed the course.

I have experienced all the above. I believe these less lethal force experiences are a must-have, must-do. You realize to what degree it affects a person and how you/they can fight through it, you have a sense of what you are doing to another living/breathing human being, and you can testify in court to your peers about the above experience/knowledge. It is very important for your fellow citizens (jury) to know you are aware of what those uses of force effect. The easiest and most poignant way to let them know is to state you have experienced that force first-hand.

I believe there is a psychological/physiological test applied during spray/baton/Tasering, as well. I do not want to work with someone who cannot or will not perform in limited incapacitation in a controlled environment. I do not trust someone who cannot make themselves go through certain physiological stress--something gut-wrenching they know is coming. They will _ABSOLUTELY_ face known threats when they graduate. That's part of what they're paid to do, and it is logical they should have to perform/prove themselves under those circumstances.

It is beneficial to the public, fellow officers and their own self to know if they can/cannot perform. OC spray, baton strike, Taser, groundfighting, etc. are all the _bare minimum_ in a controlled environment. Real life is always worse, the "fog of war" thickened with many other variables. Darkness, fatigue, unknown suspect weapons/training, physical size, actual wounds, adrenaline dump, graphic assaults on other citizens and fellow officers, other psychological barriers, "bad luck", etc.

Regarding OC spray vs. being shot with a firearm... there is a huge difference between a less lethal technique/tool properly applied and a purely lethal technique. It is difficult to train someone for a true lethal force encounter. Training attempts to push the trainee past those personal barriers instilled by years of socialization, fears of likely media, public and even intra-departmental negative reactions, personal doubts, etc. The answer is not to actually use lethal force on the trainee or another person, as I'm sure you agree. The answer is to make training as realistic as possible.

I often have a difficult time making training realistic for my self. Few training scenarios made it "real", and I had to learn the hard way.


----------



## noodle

Are your average citizens allowed to have 10% OC mace / pepperspray or is that only for law enforcers?


----------



## ke4sky

*Pepper Spray Legal In 0 States, But Some Place Restrictions*



noodle said:


> Are your average citizens allowed to have 10% OC mace / pepperspray or is that only for law enforcers?


*Pepper spray is legal in all 50 states, but some cities, such as New York and Washington, DC restrict its use by civilians. To view restrictions on pepper spray in your state use the link:

Kimber LifeAct Self-Defense Spray*


----------



## Dollskin

ke4sky said:


> *Pepper spray is legal in all 50 states, but some cities, such as New York and Washington, DC restrict its use by civilians.*


Why do you think pepper spray is illegal in NY and DC? They are both big tourists cities...


----------



## ke4sky

*NYC and DC*

They restrict pepper spray in DC for the same season they don't allow citizens from across the Potomac where I live in Virginia, having concealed carry permits or retired law enforcement from other states to carry firearms into DC. This provides the criminals with a victim rich environment in their gun free zone. The liberal nanny state philosophies of NYC and nearby Communist Occupied Maryland are similar.


----------



## AgentFlounder

Pepper spray doesn't contain habanero juice, or jalapeno juice. It contains actual capsaicin -- a molecule that makes both of the above hot.

The 2% or 10% rating are a percentage of Oleoresin Capsicum (OC) in the product. Whereas, the number of Scoville heat units (SHU) also indicates the amount of capsaicin present. So they essentially measure the same type of thing.

Therefore, this notion that somehow 10% OC is going to be like tabasco while 2% bear spray could be like Dave's Insanity Sauce is incorrect.

Spray with 10% OC is by rating and definition going to have more capsaicin than 2% -- and also will have a higher Scoville rating.

All that said... bear sprays are not all 2%. This one is 10%.

Also a factor is the amount of fluid delivered in a given time period (mentioned earlier). If you have 10% OC spray that delivers, I dunno, a milliliter in 1 second and a 5% OC spray that delivers 10 milliliter in 1 second, the latter is going to deliver more OC in a given time period.


----------



## Smithy

When I went through some extensive personal security training, 10% in the little can (a little bigger than a bic lighter) was the reccomendation. Small, quick, effective. Oh, and make sure you get aerosol, not jet or stream.


----------



## Canadian

I always give my wife a new pepper spray when the old one expires. I wanted to get her one of these pepper blasters from Kimber. I can't because pepper spray is a prohibited weapon in Canada. We can only buy dog and bear spray.

Since you live in the USA it might be legal in your state. It seems much safer than the old fashioned sprayer. My wife is always afraid she might spray herself by accident. With the Kimber it seems much safer.

Kimber LifeAct Self-Defense Spray


----------



## Explore

I was sprayed directly in the face and all it did was piss me off, real bad. It effectively threw me into a rage.

It *did not *incapacitate me.

Based on that, I have no confidence that pepper spray will provide protection or time to flee. As someone previousely mentioned, it does not effect everyone.

Maybe it was a weak dose, I don't know.


----------



## lotsoflead

Explore said:


> I was sprayed directly in the face and all it did was piss me off, real bad. It effectively threw me into a rage.
> 
> It *did not *incapacitate me.
> 
> Based on that, I have no confidence that pepper spray will provide protection or time to flee. As someone previousely mentioned, it does not effect everyone.
> 
> Maybe it was a weak dose, I don't know.


hornet and wasp spray is better and will ruin anyones day if they're sprayed in the face, also it can be bought over the counter in every state.


----------



## BillM

*The best film*



Explore said:


> I was sprayed directly in the face and all it did was piss me off, real bad. It effectively threw me into a rage.
> 
> It *did not *incapacitate me.
> 
> Based on that, I have no confidence that pepper spray will provide protection or time to flee. As someone previousely mentioned, it does not effect everyone.
> 
> Maybe it was a weak dose, I don't know.


The best film I ever saw was a demonstration of the effectiveness of pepper spray against a mugger or potential rapist.

The officers , acting as potential rapists were instructed to catch a woman , acting as the target and drag her into a vehicle.

Every police officer was able to do this even though they took a hit of capsin spray in the face.

They repeated the experiment with civilians who had not ever experianced capsin spray and the woman was able to escape in every instance .

The diffrence was the prior experiance of being hit with the spray in training and the officer knowing what to expect.

The conclusion of the evperiment was that an officer or an experianced criminal who had previous experiance with the effect could overcome an otherwise helpless victum.

However if you can defend yourself with open handed defence or break a hold and run, your odds are greatly increased.

Now for the joke, do you know why Mike Tyson crys during sex ?

Pepper spray !


----------



## Davo45

I've used a couple of different forms of defensive sprays, mainly Freeze +P, which combines capsicum with OC. I have the room clearing canisters from the same manufacturer named, "Clear Out" very appropriately. Even though every member of my class had just been exposed to Freeze +P about an hour before not a single one could stay inside a 12x70' mobile home with no windows in it until the canister emptied in 45 seconds. To a man, we all agreed that the burning sensation was worse with the Freeze +P but the Clear Out was far more incapacitating because we couldn't breath in without our lungs burning.

Part of the training included "fighting off" another LEO posing as a "bad guy" who had not been spayed and keep them from getting our sidearm (a Simunition pistol). Only one failed to succeed in protecting his sidearm after being sprayed in the face. 

I've been exposed to Freeze +P and several other forms of defensive spray since then, sometimes when the wind changed direction just as I was spraying a suspect, but mainly by other officers who sprayed a suspect without thinking about there being other officers in the path of it.

As others have said, it doesn't work on everybody and I wouldn't trust my life or the life of a family member to a defensive spray alone. Those it does work on, it works very effectively on though.


----------



## kejmack

Whatever you decide to get, you NEED to practice using it. People make the mistake of getting weapons but not knowing how to use them.


----------



## Turtle

I wouldn't put too much faith in OC spray. Having been shot in the face with it during training, we then had to hit a punching dummy for thirty seconds, then find and handcuff at training dummy in the prone position. All thirty officers (even the 130-pound ex-cheerleader) had no trouble fighting through it. Yeah, it sucks, and it burns like hell for an hour or so afterward, but you _can_ work through it.

Knowledge of pressure points and some good striking training is much more useful.


----------



## oldjeeper

That is correct about bear spray being different from they type used on a human assailant.

If you are in bear country and want to have spray handy in case it is needed, make sure the container says it is to *deter bears*. Studies have shown that the majority of bear encounters can be stopped using bear spray. However, always have a weapon available for that rare occasion when the spray does not work.

ALWAYS check the laws for carrying a weapon where you will be.

A brand of bear spray I carry can be found here: UDAP Bear Deterrent Pepper Spray


----------



## Hooch

*my 2 cents..*

pepper spray is very effective but can be a distraction to more effective self defense methods...but if one lack self defense training, its better than nothing.
however...because of lack of availability to purchase, laws, expense, etc..and maybe im sorta mean but...an idea I have had is using a alternate spray. Ya know those hornet nest killer sprays in a can that shoot like 10ish or more feet in a strong stream of noxious pesticide...yea... :sssh:
juz sayin...

I figure if someone is trying to break into my home, steal my stuff I dont hafta waste a bullet on their sorry ass.. at first..
" May cause blindness" ... you bet...and I dont hafta get a permit, tell the govenment and go through "training" to use...just point and aim 
otherwise I totally dont support the notion of buying that crap, nothing in my garden and home is worth poisoning my enviromnent with. 
good for dirtbags though...


----------



## Turtle

Anyone who plans on using any sort of pepper spray needs to experience it, so if the wind shifts, or your hand gets grabbed in mid-spray, you know what to expect and can fight through it.

It's like getting stabbed... It only needs to happen once for you to realize that you don't want to experience it again.


----------



## Salekdarling

Turtle said:


> Anyone who plans on using any sort of pepper spray needs to experience it, so if the wind shifts, or your hand gets grabbed in mid-spray, you know what to expect and can fight through it.
> 
> It's like getting stabbed... It only needs to happen once for you to realize that you don't want to experience it again.


Got OC sprayed today. It wasn't that bad. I think I could handle getting sprayed again...although my face sure didn't agree...as you can see in the photo.

Now on the other hand, the men in my class cried and swore like the world was coming to an end. You didn't hear a peep out of me and the other female in the class. 

I completely agree that if you are to buy OC spray then you need to experience it for yourself. If you spray someone and you get hit with it as well, you will panic if you don't know what it feels like. Yes, it does burn and it does hurt but you can expect to know what to do when you accidently get sprayed.


----------



## Salekdarling

I'm sorry that picture is so big. =[


----------



## Emerald

OH ouchy! Good for you tho--I have by accident peppered the whole family and know how it feels... Never ever ever-try to dry 5 trays of habenero peppers in the house!


----------



## Diane

*Keep a can of Wasp spray beside your bed*

Mind you, it isn't really small enough to take with you everywhere but if there is an intruder you can spray them in the face-eyes with wasp spray. It shoots 15 to 20 feet and will put them down. They would need hospitalization. The nice thing about wasp spray is the distance it allows.

With most pepper spray, if it works, is they have to be pretty close. I wouldn't want to be that close to anyone trying to get me. I was told by an officer that the small little canisters of pepper spray that people carry are "just enough to really piss them off."

Just a thought.


----------



## ImNotCrazyRU

TRY WASP SPRAY 

Depends on where you live if peper spray it is legal or not. I bought Wasp & Hornet spray for my wife and daughter. I have read that repeat offenders often get use to the effects of pepper spray in jail or prison. Wasp spray on the other hand sprays 30 feet, and if you get it in your eyes you must go to the hospital so they will most likely catch the perp. Also, it’s legal. If asked why it’s in your car? Hey I had a wasp build a nest in my engine compartment last year.


----------



## PS360

I'm no expert on less than lethal weopons, but I believe a pepper foam or jell is better because it's less likely to blow onto you.


----------



## kejmack

Most police departments don't carry pepper spray any more. 1) there is no psychological deterrent for people who have been sprayed before 2) it really makes them mad 3) if you do carry it, spray yourself first so that you know what to expect. It will blow back on you during use and if you aren't used to it, but the perp is, you will be in a lot of trouble.


----------



## teotwawkimike

Hi rainbowgardens, a good site to check out for pepperspay is coldsteel.com. It doesn't have the overspray problems you run into with some others.


----------



## VUnder

rainbowgardens said:


> I have decided I need to buy some pepper spray for myself and my daughters. I keep meaning to check at Wal-mart to see if they sell it. Anyone know if they carry it? If not, where would I look? Gander Mountain or other sporting store?
> I know nothing about pepper spray, so I would love advice on how to safely keep and use it. I have no small children to be worried about getting hold of it.
> Thanks.


Some people don't believe in the pepper spray. I know from experience it will turn a mad pit bull dog back in his tracks.  It's worth it just for that. You can carry it with you, guns, they are more picky about. I kept some stuck down between the seat and center console, forgot all about it. Leaned over to roll up the passenger window, heard a little noise, leaned back over wondering about that noise. Too late, I figured out it was the pepper spray. Had to vacate. Got in town and rubbed my face, pepper spray was on the gear shift, now in my eyes, it was just a never ending saga till I got all that cleaned off. If somebody does get a dose unintentionally, antacid helps a lot. Pepper burns because of some acid. Maalox saved me big time once, but I can't tell that story. Try to spray downwind. Be careful of collateral damage. Just a very light shot to a dog is enough because their noses are sooo sensitive, so use wisdom with it.


----------

